

Task Dispatch and Nonblocking IO in Scala - ananthrk
http://blog.ometer.com/2011/11/13/task-dispatch-and-nonblocking-io-in-scala/

======
willvarfar
I think he's fundamentally wrong in his careful definitions of blocking and
non-blocking sans "IO" term.

For all the hyperbole, Ted Dziuba did directly address this here:
<http://teddziuba.com/2011/10/node-js-is-cancer.html>

------
bodski
Follow up thoughts from Miles Sabin, expert group member for JSR-51 (Java
Nio):

[https://plus.google.com/117117878292459457922/posts/hX2AZup1...](https://plus.google.com/117117878292459457922/posts/hX2AZup1Vbi)

